# stress marks



## reaperss06 (Jan 31, 2010)

I keep hearing about these stress marks and I keep wondering what they really look like. I'm not 100% sure if this is the correct place for this question, but if someone could explain in detail or maybe post a pic that might help.

My fish is red and I can see white lines on him but they look like they are suppose to be there.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Here's a picture that I found on google: http://www.getahugetank.com/images/betta-female.jpg

They'll show their stress stripes when they're not happy campers. What size tank do you have? Do you have a heater? Plenty of places for him to hide? Lots of silk plants? I had a male who would act like I was killing him when I was doing water changes, it was ridiculous. Sometimes they just overreact but if you answer those questions, we can help you try to figure out why your betta is stressed.


----------



## reaperss06 (Jan 31, 2010)

ok so the white lines between the black lines are the stretch marks? If thats true then my guys doesn't have marks, his are like spotted white lines like he is suppose to have those lines.

His tank is 2 gallons, heated to 80 degrees. He does have one plant, been thinking about two but he seems to come out and watch me a lot. I don't think it is silk, but a soft plastic type, got it from petsmart.


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

My Dexter gets them everytime I turn on his light. Guess hes not a morning fish  Havent ever seen any of my other fish get them.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I don't think Lucky gets them.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Nope the black lines are the stress marks. It varies from each fish depending on what their color is. Your setup is great, but I would get him another plant or 2, they love hiding places. Did you do the pantyhose or toilet paper test with the plastic plant? If it rips that, than it'll rip his fins. How often do you change the water?


----------



## reaperss06 (Jan 31, 2010)

The plant doesn't rip fins, it hasn't on anyone else and I did feel it up basically in the store when I first got it. It is soft, like a real plant soft. I change the water twice a week, it seems to work if I do it about every 3-4 days apart.


----------



## reaperss06 (Jan 31, 2010)

Min said:


> My Dexter gets them everytime I turn on his light. Guess hes not a morning fish  Havent ever seen any of my other fish get them.


Morning fish, mine is and I'm not a morning person. So my guy swims around looking at me wondering when I'm gunna get up to feed him lol


----------



## CataclysmKitten (Mar 20, 2010)

My betta is a morning fish too. Always swimming about, never taking breaks. I've never seen stress marks on him though.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Males don't get stress marks, I believe. Only females. 

And my betta are NOT morning person...if you want to consider 2AM the morning? Haha. Sometimes I'll be doing my homework, and I go into the living room and turn on the lights. My fish peep and go "whaaaaaaaaat"? They swim very...very slowly. ALmost like me. Oh, I see the resemblance, haha...


----------

